# Разное > Толкучка >  "Справочник по отечественным ручным и ружейным гранатам ПМВ", 2019

## Jhonni

*"Справочник по отечественным ручным и ружейным гранатам ПМВ - Е.Н. Кравченко, Б.В. Прибылов, 2019"*

Справочник альбомного формата 28х20 см, твердый переплет,  по отечественным ручным и ружейным гранатам периода Первой Мировой войны (а также гранатам закупаемым у союзников), используемым Русской Императорской армией.
Справочник состоит из:
- вводной исторической части с напоминанием о причинах начала войны;
- общего раздела с различной информацией общего характера; в общем разделе так же дана сводная таблица по гранатам и содержанию в них различных видов ВВ.; 
- раздела с информацией по созданию гренадерских взводов, где описывается вооружение и снаряжение гренадерских взводов; 
- раздела по отечественным конструкторам гранат; 
- раздела по ручным гранатам; 
- раздела по ружейным гранатам;
- раздела по рационализаторам;
В справочнике описано 32 системы гранат, даны оригинальные чертежи из наставлений и архивов, различные архивные фотографии.
По отдельным системам дана историческая справка, а также описания результатов испытаний и приемки.
В альбоме даны статьи из инструкций и наставлений на оригинальном старорусском - дореформенном языке, как есть, без внесения каких-либо правок.
Различные модификации штатных гранат и самоделки, а также утопические проекты не рассматривались, за исключением отдельных предложений не принятых ГВТУ и ГАУ.
В содержании гранаты распределены по годам (год принятия или год рассмотрения первого чертежа).
Так же в содержании даны номера страниц с чертежами систем.
----------

Цена 2500р + почтовые расходы.
Москвичам традиционно могу при встрече - м. Войковская, 18-00.
........................

Дополнительные фото и отзывы:
https://forum.guns.ru/forummessage/216/2520717.html

Видео ролик:
https://youtu.be/8-MpXUXBf8w

----------


## Jhonni

При покупке двух за раз, с меня почтовые расходы по России....
..............
Могу подписать, при желании. Пожелания пишем в личку.

..
Евгений К.

----------

